# Uncredited Work



## makeupjunkie101 (Sep 5, 2008)

I worked on a calendar shoot a couple of months ago with a business associate. The launch was last night and as I eagerly looked through it all I noticed that my associate was the only one credited! My question is can I still use the photos for my portfolio? I am unwilling to ask the coordinator of the project or the photographers for more information as my presence was not acknowledged at either the shoot or the launch (I wasn't even invited to the launch-my associate invited me). To be fair, they had approached my associate (she owns a makeup salon) and I was invited through her to participate in the project. What are my options? And am I being overly sensitive or am I justified in feeling slighted as 'the other makeup artist/lowly makeup assistant whose work is also in the calendar'? 

Thanks for all your input!


----------



## lara (Sep 6, 2008)

If she was the one who was hired to co-ordinate the work and you were a subcontractor/assistant, then you should have no expectation of credit.


----------



## makeup4ever (Sep 6, 2008)

I've always been credited on shoots where I've assited the key makeup artist and I believe your name deserves a mention for all your hard work, especially when just starting out usually for free or very little. Only put the work in your portfolio if you have some test shots or behind-the-scenes general photos of the calendar shoot so you can verify some of your work. It's all a learning process, you'll know for next time to find out in advance and then decide if it's worth your time and effort.


----------



## COBI (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_If she was the one who was hired to co-ordinate the work and you were a subcontractor/assistant, then you should have no expectation of credit._

 
I was thinking the same thing.  The company has a contract with her, and she has hired you to assist.  It is possible that she would not even have the ability to have you listed depending on her contract with the hiring agency.

That being said, makeup4ever made a good point: discuss it upfront so there will be no surprises.  Ask if you will have published credit.  Also, ask that it be included in the contract for your services.

"I am unwilling to ask the coordinator of the project or the photographers for more information as my presence was not acknowledged at either the shoot or the launch (I wasn't even invited to the launch-my associate invited me)."

You were working for your associate not the company or the coordinator or the photographers.  I think it would have been out of line to contact them anyway.  And it would actually be presumptious of them in most instances to invite the "assistant/staff/help" of the hired person to the launch; they likely are/were under the impression that you were an apprentice or at a minimum an employee of the hired person.

As long as you can somehow support that the pics included are your work and not your associates, I don't see why you can't include them.  However, I wouldn't want to explain why I wasn't credited if it came up because it would sound kind of shady to me as a potential client.  I would chalk it up as a lesson learned.


----------



## makeupjunkie101 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. Lesson learned...


----------

